# Questions about tuning E70 X5 35d



## jfabes (Feb 22, 2013)

hey guys, new member here and introduced myself in the X5 forum. looking for some input on tuning as i couldn't really find much over there. i search this forum as well but it seems that the majority of tuning is with the 335d not the X5 and it also seems that many of the threads are from 2010-2011. i haven't bene able to find any good information on recent tuning updates, owner satisfaction, warranty issues, longevity, etc. I found a 1 year old thread about Dinan but as of last month, no updates. I prefer not to ship the ecu out (RENNtech, Evolve, etc.) as it's my wife's daily driver. I also would prefer not to spend $1k. I read about DTUK but haven't seen much on it and seems "many" of the 28 or so maps send the car into limp mode. I'm intrigued on the JBD tune because of its price and simplicity, the additional cable removes the codes before service and it has a ~40hp gain. seems ridiculously easy so..... other than being a piggyback and not a true flash, what am i missing???

again, its for the wife so i'm not trying to squeeze an extra 100hp out of the thing and risk having it go into limp mode or somehting, just a nice 30-40hp bump would be great. when she had her gti, i had the apr flash and she loved it. looking for a similar effect to an otherwise already great SAV  thanks for any input.

jeff


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

*Burger Motorsports JBD*

Well, since I am retired and have time on my hands I will give you a preliminary response to your question.
1. I have a 2011 335d.
2. I do not have the JBD, but it is on my list: either Evolve (1 hr drive from me) or JBD.
3. A lot of the guys have the JBD and I see very few negative reports from them. 
4. Occasionally the JBD will send them into limp mode, but that seems to happen when it is cold or set real high (90-100%).
5. These occasional gremlins don't seem to be consistent from car to car. The guy I know best has his at 100% but he doesn't seem to have problems as long as the car is warmed up when he gooses it.
6. He showed me how it fits under the hood, where the control unit is placed, and how to adjust the tune. It seemed to be rather straightforward. The only tricky part is getting the engine cover rearmost bolt back on (the one nearest the driver). Some just leave the bolt off with no problem.
7. I know another similar piggyback that may be better for your wife's SAV, but it is a bit more expensive and not adjustable. But it also apparently gives you no limp mode, but not quite as much available power. It is made by VAC Motorsports in Philly. I know of them because I am having a ton of suspension work done there two weeks from now, and I am pondering just having their piggyback put on at the same time. The JBD has more ultimate increase, but is a bit more finicky. The problem with this assessment is I don't know of anyone who actually has the VAC item. You can find it on their website.
8. I will probably go with a piggyback now and maybe later go with an Evolve tune.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

jfabes said:


> hey guys, new member here and introduced myself in the X5 forum. looking for some input on tuning as i couldn't really find much over there. i search this forum as well but it seems that the majority of tuning is with the 335d not the X5 and it also seems that many of the threads are from 2010-2011. ...


You might also look at the stuff on e90post: http://www.e90post.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=377 Although a lot of the recent traffic is regarding removing DPF and SCR... Some of the same people there as here, but many others.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I considered Evolve and JBD and went with Evolve, based in part on their claim that fuel mileage improves 10%. That claim may be somewhat overstated and my driving pattern has changed a bit (a lot more traffic) since I did the Evolve tune, so I can't really say how much improvement there is. It certainly has not hurt fuel economy. Dan, at Mach V (Sterling, VA) overcame an ECU with the port on the heatsink side of the motherboard which took him a bit more time. If you take the ECU out and send it to him, he can get it back to you within 3 days. FedEx on Saturday, get it back on Tuesday (Unless your ECU is like mine). To install the JBD you have to do the same disassembly work on the car as for Evolve except for physically removing the ECU.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Is "H-Town" for Hamilton? If so, your answer lies in Oakville.


----------



## jfabes (Feb 22, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Is "H-Town" for Hamilton? If so, your answer lies in Oakville.


LOL, no...Houston. but funny as it is, i have some vendors in hamilton 

thanks for the input guys. i'll checkout e90post, do some searches over there.


----------



## jfabes (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Well, since I am retired and have time on my hands I will give you a preliminary response to your question.
> 1. I have a 2011 335d.
> 2. I do not have the JBD, but it is on my list: either Evolve (1 hr drive from me) or JBD.
> 3. A lot of the guys have the JBD and I see very few negative reports from them.
> ...


thanks for that, lots of info in there! appreciate your time.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn Texans.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> Damn Texans.


Hook 'm Horns.  Go Sooners.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Jbd on an x5. Takes 3minto install and no tools required. I have jbd on both my 335d and x5. I felt that the x5d was more sensitive to tripping limpmode so go like 50% on the dial and enjoy the added peppiness!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

All I can say is RENNtech


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

A couple of days ago I saw a nice old MB SL500 with a metal Renntech sticker in the same location as our 335d badge.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Axel61 said:


> All I can say is RENNtech


+1000!

Renntech is a flash done the right way. It does not affect the DDEs monitoring functions which means the tune is working within safe parameters.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks Jim E. not many people know this


----------

